# Fire trucks in China, and what fire trucks do you country use



## testeridd

China is obsessed with american stuff, and also their fire trucks. What fire trucks do your country use, please post here


----------



## DzD1358

Very nice post, thanks but we have thread about emergency cars here: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477078&page=10

BTW, im suprised that in China use so many american firetrucks.


----------



## davsot

thats pretty cool. They have fire truck models from many different brands. Great photos.


----------



## amirtaheri

I'm sure it must depend on the city in China. If it is Shenzhen, Shanghai or Beijing, I'm sure that is the case, but when I was in Wuhan only last year, all the fire engines I saw weren't the American trucks you see in the first post but appeared to be domestic DongFeng fire engines.

If anything, they should probably follow Hong Kong and adopt European style tenders rather than American ones  Smaller and nippier!


----------



## testeridd

amirtaheri said:


> I'm sure it must depend on the city in China. If it is Shenzhen, Shanghai or Beijing, I'm sure that is the case, but when I was in Wuhan only last year, all the fire engines I saw weren't the American trucks you see in the first post but appeared to be domestic DongFeng fire engines.
> 
> If anything, they should probably follow Hong Kong and adopt European style tenders rather than American ones  Smaller and nippier!


You are wrong, yes ,I agree that American fire Engine are found in those developed city. But what you say for the car trend, I would not agree. You can see the most popular type of car in China, especially in the big city is mid size sedan. People do not use full size car is just because they still cannnot afford it. And China is only one of few countries that has market for full size SUV. All cars in China has to extend its wheelbase, otherwise, it won't sell!hno:


----------



## amirtaheri

The most common car in Wuhan from 2008, was in my opinion, the Citroen CX, relatively small sized French car made in China by Dongfeng on licence. Beyond Wuhan, I am not too sure, but I'm not sure what you mean because I did not mention cars in my original post. Merely that the vast majority of fire engines I saw in Wuhan during my 1 year stay were exclusively Chinese models and not American fire trucks.


----------



## Onn

amirtaheri said:


> I'm sure it must depend on the city in China. If it is Shenzhen, Shanghai or Beijing, I'm sure that is the case, but when I was in Wuhan only last year, all the fire engines I saw weren't the American trucks you see in the first post but appeared to be domestic DongFeng fire engines.
> 
> If anything, they should probably follow Hong Kong and adopt European style tenders rather than American ones  Smaller and nippier!


European fire trucks are boring looking, as a child you’re taught to distinguish the fire truck, know what it is, and its importance. How can you do that with European fire trucks? They're very generic looking. You have to set the fire truck apart from every other vehicle, just like police cars, ambulances, and mail trucks. Firemen have a very important job, they deserve something elaborate to drive in. :cheers:


----------



## amirtaheri

One would think that all fire engines are important when they have their sirens on. You don't hear a siren, wait until you see how big it is before you determine whether or not you give way.

European Fire trucks in my opinion aren't generic looking at all. We still have aerial ladders and a different variety of trucks for differing missions. My only argument is that our trucks are smaller and less massive than American trucks.

Firemen have an important job yes, which is why you give them the very best and most functional equipment. That doesn't equate to size. Larger isn't necessarily better.


----------



## Onn

amirtaheri said:


> Firemen have an important job yes, which is why you give them the very best and most functional equipment. That doesn't equate to size. Larger isn't necessarily better.


Lager = more room for fire fighting materials/firemen, and lager tires can go off-road better than smaller tires can.


----------



## amirtaheri

Erm, no it doesn't...

Is that why European firefighters etc have done such a bad job then and been complaining that they haven't enough room for all their equipment? Yeah, right.

It is simply two different philosophies and not quite the argument that bigger is better.


----------



## hetfield85

*Malaysian fire brigade trucks*

by Hunters.Malaysia




































































































to be continued later..


----------



## hetfield85

*Malaysian fire brigade trucks*

by Hunters.Malaysia.





































by VolvoForLife


----------



## Manila-X

HK also use Euro brands for its fire engines


----------



## UD2

at Toronto

we woudln't have it any other way


----------



## UD2

Fire Engines in Chinese cities that can not afford 2 million dollar American over consumption.


----------



## dennis.deng

As UD2 has alreday posted some of my pics, I can assure you, China is using every kind, every brand of fire trucks. They have a wide range from European, Japanese, US and of course local brands in use. I assume it depends like in most of other countries on the prices - "rich" cities might afford more expensive styles ...


----------



## He Named Thor

I'm not sure what you guys are on about. I've seen European fire trucks before, they aren't much smaller than ours until you get to our humongus ladder trucks, but those serve a purpose.


----------



## nerdly_dood

yea, Euro fire trucks are a bit taller, but not quite as wide so they can fit down those narrow streets.


----------



## goschio

These American fire trucks look really dated. I am surprised that a modern country like China uses them.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Onn said:


> European fire trucks are boring looking, as a child you’re taught to distinguish the fire truck, know what it is, and its importance. How can you do that with European fire trucks?


Uhm, they're big, red and have flashing blue lights and sirens?



Onn said:


> Lager = more room for fire fighting materials/firemen, and lager tires can go off-road better than smaller tires can.


Fire trucks and other trucks in Europe are smaller because there's less room for them to navigate. Actually being able to get to the fire is more important than making room for an Xbox in the back of the cab..


----------



## UD2

goschio said:


> These American fire trucks look really dated. I am surprised that a modern country like China uses them.


But those trucks are certainly some of the best in the world. They may look old, but they'll still last you a life time. Not to mention they are very good designs.

The Americans may be lacking in many aspects of life, but building fire engines isn't one of them. If you don't believe me, just drive into one of them. If you happen to ever wake up again, you'll definately believe me then.


----------



## nerdly_dood

Onn said:


> Lager = more room for fire fighting materials/firemen, and lager tires can go off-road better than smaller tires can.












If the Europeans want to go off-road they'll use one of these - Mercedes Unimog. Its versatility is similar to that of the typical American off-road fire truck:









Full-size American fire trucks probably wouldn't be worth much off-road. They're so long that they'd be very easy to bottom-out on a small hill, so the smaller pickup-based trucks would be much better, because even if they can't carry as much equipment, they're much better off-road (as long as they have 4WD)


----------



## He Named Thor

nerdly_dood said:


> If the Europeans want to go off-road they'll use one of these - Mercedes Unimog. Its versatility is similar to that of the typical American off-road fire truck:
> 
> 
> Full-size American fire trucks probably wouldn't be worth much off-road. They're so long that they'd be very easy to bottom-out on a small hill, so the smaller pickup-based trucks would be much better, because even if they can't carry as much equipment, they're much better off-road (as long as they have 4WD)


Well duh. They aren't taking ladder trucks out there. Most every department has a small "brush fire" truck, usually based on a pickup. 









Some even have large trucks for the purpose. 








This one in fact is built in the region where I live.


----------



## Onn

goschio said:


> These American fire trucks look really dated. I am surprised that a modern country like China uses them.


You can't be serious! Dated? They're supposed to look classic. They are fire trucks, they shouldn't look like any other vehicle on the road. If you don't like the design purpose a new one.


----------



## Onn

Maxx☢Power;36406616 said:


> Uhm, they're big, red and have flashing blue lights and sirens?


But they're small, and not very interesting looking. Red, flashing blue lights, and sirens? I can put all that on my car. :lol:

All that chrome, on the other hand? Nothing to it.



> Fire trucks and other trucks in Europe are smaller because there's less room for them to navigate. Actually being able to get to the fire is more important than making room for an Xbox in the back of the cab..


You're right, getting to the fire is most important. You have to have something large so other people driving can see it coming and move out of the way. Seriously, some of these fire trucks look like mail trucks, or package trucks, or food delivery trucks. How are you supposed to tell them apart? Something little, you can barely see coming.









.....:lol:


----------



## thun

If you aren't able to recognize a 16-ton truck (which is somehow an European medium sized fire truck), you seriously should think about NOT going on a road at all!  Honestly, how do you survive there then as you should see smaller things like cars, bikes, pedestrians...?!? Not the best argument in this case... 

Btw., in Europe, flashing lights are allowed only for police/fire/ambulance/etc. vehicles, so you can't put it on your car at all. I suppose, it's the same in the States...


----------



## nerdly_dood

Most states allow members of volunteer fire departments to have either red or blue lights - color depends on which state - on personally owned vehicles, as they are unpaid firefighters who must drive to the fire station (this is when they use the lights - sirens are often not allowed) and there they take a fire truck to the scene of the fire. Yes it is inefficient, but there's not nearly enough funding in many rural areas for a paid fire department, so this is the next best thing. Hell, a lot of places can hardly even fund their schools...


----------



## DzD1358

American and european trucks are different becouse are used in different operating conditions. There is no better or worse. Just different, and both beautiful


----------



## zaphod

Knowing China they are using them to gain experience so they can make their own copy of American-style fire trucks.

Anyways, I would make a guess that the big US trucks would be good for a place like Pudong or Shenzhen that has lots of big buildings but also plenty of wide roads and things.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Onn said:


> But they're small, and not very interesting looking. Red, flashing blue lights, and sirens? I can put all that on my car. :lol:
> 
> All that chrome, on the other hand? Nothing to it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, getting to the fire is most important. You have to have something large so other people driving can see it coming and move out of the way. Seriously, some of these fire trucks look like mail trucks, or package trucks, or food delivery trucks. How are you supposed to tell them apart? Something little, you can barely see coming.
> .....:lol:


How old are you? I'm guessing 14.


----------



## testeridd

zaphod said:


> Knowing China they are using them to gain experience so they can make their own copy of American-style fire trucks.
> 
> Anyways, I would make a guess that the big US trucks would be good for a place like Pudong or Shenzhen that has lots of big buildings but also plenty of wide roads and things.


why you guys always claim China copying?:moods:Anyway, American fire engine is most feet in China ,since it has high horse power engine and china has similar road condition like american cities Roads are wide enough for this big fire truck and roads are straight.


----------



## dennis.deng

wow ... china has similar road conditions than the US???
I guess you have never been to China, en? The "old town quarters" in the Chinese cities are usually not very wide ...

And I think American and European vehicles are just different in everyway, no better whether you look and trucks or cars: the Americans are bigger. But it is not up to me to decide, whether there is always a need of bigger vehicles


----------



## testeridd

dennis.deng said:


> wow ... china has similar road conditions than the US???
> I guess you have never been to China, en? The "old town quarters" in the Chinese cities are usually not very wide ...
> 
> And I think American and European vehicles are just different in everyway, no better whether you look and trucks or cars: the Americans are bigger. But it is not up to me to decide, whether there is always a need of bigger vehicles


Except those old town square, roads in china is as wide as americas road, just take beijing as example, at the town center, you can find a ten lane road through out the city


----------



## 0120181071

*bcvc*

olympicprocurequartzreducestarve


----------



## dennis.deng

sure you can find ten lane roads through out the cities in china. maybe that is fine if you think about all those cozy and shiny high rise buildings in shanghai along the century avenue. 
but definetely not within any residential areas. in that moment, where you enter such compounds, the streets becoming small lanes, which are full of parked cars and even for a van it is sometimes hard to drive there.


----------



## Enjoyfirefighting

in Norway fire engines look like this:








a big tanker from a airport firestation from the Royal Norwegian Airforce; tank volume about 11000 liters









again a tanker (tank trucks are quite popular as fire trucks in Norway









a van for divers; the signal lights are 18 LED units!!!









a ladder truck from Oslo (ladder hight max. 32 meters)









a big tanker from chemical/oil industry









a pumper and a big tanker truck from northern Norway


what do you think about these engines?


----------



## gruby1402

Fire brigade trucks in Poland :cheers:

Mercedes-Benz Econic









Mercedes-Benz Econic









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









Hush/E-one - Warszawa









Renault Magnum - Warszawa









International Navistar 9700 - Kedzierzyn-Kozle 









Volvo FM/Bronto Skylift - Poznan









Volvo FM7 4x4 - Bochnia









Renault Kerax - Tarnow









Renault Kerax - Czestochowa









Scania P380 DB - Krakow









Bus Neoplan Tourliner - Bydgoszcz 









PANTHER 8x8 CA7 









Land Rover Discovery 3 - Rabka Zdroj 









Bonus :cheers:


----------



## nerdly_dood

:redx::redx:


Enjoyfirefighting said:


> in Norway fire engines look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a big tanker from a airport firestation from the Royal Norwegian Airforce; tank volume about 11000 liters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again a tanker (tank trucks are quite popular as fire trucks in Norway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a van for divers; the signal lights are 18 LED units!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ladder truck from Oslo (ladder hight max. 32 meters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a big tanker from chemical/oil industry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pumper and a big tanker truck from northern Norway
> 
> 
> what do you think about these engines?


What do I think? I think that none of them showed up, i think i got those annoying red X's :redx: and i think that since I cant get the image URLs i'll just post them as clickable links.

Nice trucks though.

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=9125 
a big tanker from a airport firestation from the Royal Norwegian Airforce; tank volume about 11000 liters

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=8994 
again a tanker (tank trucks are quite popular as fire trucks in Norway

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=9349 
a van for divers; the signal lights are 18 LED units!!!

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=10144 
a ladder truck from Oslo (ladder hight max. 32 meters)

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=9513 
a big tanker from chemical/oil industry

http://www.blaulichtfotograf-bilder.de/details.php?image_id=9613 
a pumper and a big tanker truck from northern Norway


----------



## nerdly_dood

Announcing the Grand Unified Police and Emergency Response Thread! This thread was created in order to hopefully quit with at least half a dozen similar threads scattered across the site and put it all in one thread.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Rosenbauer is an Austrian company and their airport fire fighter trucks are probably among the coolest looking fire trucks in the world 

The Wiener Berufsfeuerwehr (professional fire fighters of Vienna) have among others following vehicles:















































First two types for up to 30 meter, the last one for up to 50 m height. 

To get trucks, busses etc out of the dirt again: 

































The smallest fire extinguisher vehicle, suitable for small courtyard entrances eg at the town hall. 









Vehicle with large tank for areas, where water supply is not sufficient.
















Cranes (the right one manages 34 m, 15 t)









Bikes for rescue missions on clogged highways.


----------

